# iCloud Itunes synchronisation impossible Wifi avec iPhone



## EricM (4 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

iCloud / iTunes me posent un problème lors de la synchronisation en wifi avec mon iPhone. Tout est à jour et configuré (iTunes, iPhone, même réseau wifi)

Quand je clique sur iCloud (sauvegarde automatique) dans iTunes, la coche revient automatiquement sur "Cet ordinateur". Je ne peux pas effectuer la sauvegarde. Voir copie d'écran.





J'ai tout essayé du moins je le pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai redémarré mon MacBook Pro, déconnexion du réseau wifi, initialisation des réglages réseaux de l'iPhone.

En USB je peux sauvegarder mais pas en wifi.

Manuellement dans l'iPhone, je peux lancer la sauvegarde iCloud en Wifi avec "Sauvegarder maintenant".

Merci

Eric


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Des nouvelles de mon petit problème de synchronisation wifi iCloud. J'ai restauré mon iPhone en injectant une sauvegarde. Résultat la coche ne revient plus automatiquement sur "Cet ordinateur". Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à synchroniser en wifi. Tout est correctement configuré. Même branché toute la nuit sur le même réseau, aucune sauvegarde.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Il faut bien distinguer synchronisation et sauvegarde.
La synchronisation en Wifi entre ton iPhone et Itunes te permet de par exemple y transférer des podcasts, musique ou autre média de ta bibliothèque Itunes. 
La sauvegarde à proprement parlé, c'est une image complète de ton iPhone qui est sauvegardé, soit physiquement sur ton ordinateur, soit dans le cloud avec iCloud. Il faut du coup vérifier que la sauvegarde automatique est bien activée dans tes réglages iCloud sur ton téléphone, et que tu as assez de place sur iCloud pour qu'elle puisse se faire.


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour, Igrekoa2n

Il est vrai que le tire est ambigu synchronisation et sauvegarde. Mais la synchronisation en wifi permet la sauvegarde sur iCloud et c'est cela qui ne fonctionne pas. 
Comme indiqué, tout est configuré. La sauvegarde automatique est activée dans iCloud. I reste 25Go de place sur iCloud. Le wifi fonctionne, j'ai accès à internet.
J'ai enlevé "oublié" mon réseau wifi (sur l'iPhone et le Mac), re-connexion au wifi.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Février 2019)

> Mais la synchronisation en wifi permet la sauvegarde sur iCloud et c'est cela qui ne fonctionne pas.


Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ? Que la synchronisation entre l'ordinateur et le téléphone permet de sauvegarder le téléphone... sur iCloud, via l'ordinateur ?


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

Je vaux dire par là que le wifi est un moyen qui permet la sauvegarde de l'iPhone vers le Cloud. C'est la liaison iPhone / iCloud qui a un problème. La sauvegarde en USB fonctionne.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Février 2019)

Donc ça n'a rien à voir avec iTunes et ton ordinateur.
Quand tu appuies sur "Sauvegarder Maintenant" dans les réglages de sauvegarde iCloud sur ton téléphone et que tu es en WiFi, il ne sauvegarde pas ?


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

Je sais que cela n'a rien a voir avec l'iPhone et le mac.
En manuel oui ça sauvegarde avec un appui sur "Sauvegarder Maintenant" comme indiqué dans mon premier message.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Février 2019)

Je ne comprend pas ce qui ne marche pas du coup...

Tes sauvergardes en WiFi uniquement sur le téléphone fonctionnent, tes sauvegardes sur iTunes aussi...


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203977#icloud

Partie 
*Sauvegarder vos données automatiquement avec la fonctionnalité Sauvegarde iCloud*


----------



## EricM (5 Février 2019)

En gros la sauvegarde s'effectue en manuel tant en USB qu'en wifi mais pas automatiquement avec iCloud en wifi.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203516#backingup


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Février 2019)

D'accord. Inutile donc de mettre des screens d'iTunes. Dans ce problème, ce qui compte, c'est que selon toi les sauvegardes iCloud ne se font pas quotidiennement et automatiquement quand tu es branché. 
C'est toutes les photos et question autour d'iTunes qui m'ont perturbé.
Ça rejoint donc ce sujet sur le forum.
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## EricM (6 Février 2019)

Bonjour Igrekoa2n,

C'est exact, les sauvegardes ne s'effectuent plus automatiquement avec iCloud. Le sujet évoqué dans le lien est bien le même. la dernière sauvegarde automatique date d'il y a environ 10 jours. Je n'ai rien changé dans ma configuration. Aucune installation d'Application malveillante. J'ai changé de réseau, déconnexion, activation ou non de la sauvegarde automatique, rien n'y fait.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (6 Février 2019)

Ok. Je te conseille donc de changer le titre de ton sujet pour qu'il colle plus avec la problématiques. 
Concernant le problème, je t'invite à regarder les réponses sur l'autre sujet similaire. C'est vrai qu'on a pas trop de regard sur véritablement la fréquence des sauvegardes et les raisons qui font que ça ne sauvegarde pas. 
Les choses qu'il faut que tu te demandes : ton téléphone n'est-il pas en mode économie d'énergie ? Ta connexion WiFi est-elle fiable ?


----------



## EricM (6 Février 2019)

Bonsoir. 
L’autre sujet n’apporte rien de concret à mon problème. 
Cela fait environ 10 jours voir plus que le problème existe. 
Mes réglages de ma configuration n’ont pas changé depuis des lustres. L’iphone n’est pas en mode économie d’énergie ma connexion wifi est fiable iCloud n’est pas saturé. Les opérations de maintenance sont réalisées régulièrement. Je ne vois pas d’où cela peut venir.


----------

